# Kalashnikov Robowalker - "statue"



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2018)

So disappointing.   



https://gizmodo.com/russian-arms-maker-reveals-mecha-concept-that-looks-sus-1828486804


----------



## Gunz (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah. To quote Veronica Corningstone: "It looks _stupid_."


At least put some guns on it.


----------

